# My pair spawned!



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well my pair finally spawned on Feb 20. Sadly the male ate most of the eggs, so there only 5 frys left. So far they're all look heathly and growing fast. Didn't took a picture yet, because they're very good at hiding in all the plants. Haha

This the male








And the female just relaxing on top of IAL


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow what a great pair combo! Too bad theres so few fry! Good luck with them!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats......

Look forward to following your spawn log....and seeing pics as the fry grow....

Love to see pics of your spawning setup and hear more about the spawning method used, rearing method and type of foods feeding to the fry....

Good luck...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats  and good luck with the fry, beautiful parents


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Boikazi4o9 said:


> Well my pair finally spawned on Feb 20. Sadly the male ate most of the eggs, so there only 5 frys left. So far they're all look heathly and growing fast. Didn't took a picture yet, because they're very good at hiding in all the plants. Haha
> 
> This the male
> 
> ...


They are an amazing pair!!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank guys! So far they eating well on bbs and microworms. Got some few shot of them. But they alway run and hide, whenever I try to take a picture. Haha. So I post it up soon.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

So here are few pictures of the fry (sorry for blurry pics).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They aren't too blurry. I'm so happy and really can't wait for the outcome f the fry. The colors and fins are going to be fabulous!

I can already see some blue irridescents.

How old are they?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow they're big! Betcha my math is wrong, are they just about two weeks old? If the parents spawned on Feb 20th. My math is terrible lmao.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well they hatched on the 23th, so they should be 2 weeks old on Thursday.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow BB good estimate!

They are really pretty. You feed BBS don't you?


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

WOw! So cute! So they are eating frozen bloodworms?


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

As of right now they only feeding on bbs and microworms. Will try some frozen bloodworm when they reach after 3 weeks or so.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Boikazi4o9 said:


> As of right now they only feeding on bbs and microworms. Will try some frozen bloodworm when they reach after 3 weeks or so.


Very good. I am also feeding BBS and getting some MW soon. That is what I'll be feeding until I can feed them frozen foods such as frozen bloodworms, frozen BBS ect.

I usually start the when they are 1.5 months old since they can tolerate the food change a lot better. This would also be called weening. I feed freeze dried bloodworms at about 2.5 months old.

Your doing a great job. Just make sure you have the tank very clean. If you want try some mystery snails. I might have already told you that though I'm not sure.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well thank you! I still dont have any frozen food of right now. I'll get some whenever they become big enough. Guess I'll listen to you and wait till 1.5 month haha. Right now I got plenty of snails in the tank that came with the plants.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's perfect. I usually Never get any snails with my plants.

I also will get some frozen food when they get to the age, but for right now, I'm broke after ordering over 10 fish online...I'm so addicted its unhealthy! LOL


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow that alot of bettas! lol Who can't resist their beauty. haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Boikazi4o9 said:


> Wow that alot of bettas! lol Who can resist their beauty. haha


I know!!

Most of them are going to be in a sorority of 13 females. I should have about 3-4 pairs though. I want to get a pair of Karen's fish soon.

How are the fry doing this hour?


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

The fry still looking heathly. Just got home and fed the frys with bbs. So far so good.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very good. They look pretty big.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Little update:

Today I notice 3 of the frys has dark body, while other 2 has white body. And I starting to to see some blue iridescent on the darker one. Hopefully they'll look like their parent.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sure the blue irredescent comes from the female. And then she is a dragon too so it makes it even more exciting!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

I know right! Can't wait to see their color develop when they get bigger.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I really love to see dragons develop their scaling.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Pictures update on 2week old:



























You can see the blue!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

These pictures are truly adorable! They are about a month now right?

Updates?!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well guys sorry for the late update. My four frys are now 10th weeks. 
Hope you guys can see the photos that I took from my phone. 

Took this when they're 7th weeks.




































Now they're 10 weeks old and growing nicely.




































Funny that my two white frys use to be blue like my blue female on the photo. And now they both white! So now I have two color pairs!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

So pretty!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they look amazing! You did a great job with these fry. How many are there?


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well thank you! Originally five, but gave one female away to a friend.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well thank you! It was five total, but gave one female away.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oop think I did a double post. Haha well she was like orange/brown color.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

They are gorgeous! My orange dot HM spawn are about 5 weeks old, getting bigger everyday...can't wait until they develop more color and fins. It's fun to see them grow from tadpoles...well that's what they look like at hatching(or sperm...take your pick!)...to little fish with fins. All mine (40 of them) are peachy orange with some pearl iridescence.

Yours are awesome w/ all that color!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you! Sound like you gonna have a lot of beautiful fry. Did you made thread of your spawn? Dying to see! Haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh that's right, you did have only five. You're keeping them right?


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea I keeping them for now. Figuring which one to breed. Lol


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I actually haven't yet...keep an eye out for it, though...I want to do spawn log on the orange dots and of the pair I've currently got together....he's a copper OHM and she's a copper platinum dragon.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would definitely keep a lookout.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely group. I'd spawn the darker male back to the mother for an F2.


----------

